# A Long Shot - Can You Identify A Clip On Lighting Backplate?



## datasafe (Aug 8, 2011)

The lights on my Burstner have required quite a lot of attention/repair.

On the rear light cluster backplate several of the clips holding the electrical contacts have broken.

Can these be purchased individually or in packs?


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I would think the whole assembly

Loddy


----------



## datasafe (Aug 8, 2011)

I was anticipating that  

A clip that probably costs just a few pence to make ends up costing £90!!

I've fabricated something and will stick with that for the moment  

Thanks

John


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Improvisation is the mother of invention

Loddy :wink:


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

It's a spade terminal which you insert the wire then crimp it.
There are lots available on Ebay.
Measure the width as they come in 2 sizes for that series.


----------



## datasafe (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks Barry and I have hundreds of those 

The bit I'm needing is the actual plastic mount that fits in a small square hole in the backplate and supports/insulates the live terminal.

Cheers

John


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

Hot glue gun and sticks sort a lot of things out.

Dennis


----------

